# Rev Limiter on R32 GTR



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Was driving to work at 5 in the morning on tuesday to pick up another car to take to germany and the bloke whos car it was was infront of me doing a reasonable job of getting away from me. Obviously I couldn't have this so coming onto a deserted M25 I gave it the full works through to 5th gear. I am now closing and in the cool morning air it must be said the car was pulling like a train. Hadn't seem to have been in 5th for long at all and then, very unexpectantly, it stops accelerating and bounces of a rev limiter. At the time time I wasn't expecting it so I declutched and lifted off in case it was something else. By the time I bothered to look down I had scrubbed a load of speed off so I couldn't tell how fast it was. This was puzzling me as I was sure that 7500rpm ish in top was over 170 and it didn't feel that quick and got there way too fast. When I got back today I looked up in my big book of skylines and it states in the spec that the R32 has a rev limit of 6200 in 5th gear which equates to 145mph. This ties in perfectly as it felt that sort of speed and it didn't sound at the time like I was anywhere near the 8000rpm limit. Question is, as the car was made for japan only where they are limited to 112mph why is there a secondary rev limit at 6200 in top? Can it be disabled? Not, of course, that I would want to do such a thing....
Even though it was 'only' 145 it was still pulling hard so guess that 160+ must be on the cards for a 400bhp R32 despite its choc ice aerodynamics....


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

could have even been fuel cut mate,or high rpm clutch slip.


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

I think I've done more than that, I have a diffrent ECU though


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Definately wasn't clutch slip as it pulling fine. What do you mean fuel cut? I don't have an aftermarket fuel controller and it felt like more like an ignition and fuel cut
Just odd that the book I have states this 6200rpm as max in 5th unless that was just the max rpm a standard car can pull before running out of puff??


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Before i had the first set of tubbies blow on me I had a race with an M5 and he either bottled or hit the limiter and i was about 6000rpm in 5th  
I have to say i thought exactly the same about my girl as she started to have a regular "cough" but i just put it down to her having a fit at being beaten so hard  
I will be interested to see all the thoughts on this one as a 6200 rev limit in top would defo have to be removed     
JAY


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Any other R32 GTR owners got an answer for it? I definately wasn't doing 8000 in top as that equates to about 185mph. I was only in 5th for 10 secs maybe and it hit a soft limiter.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Ben,

A very interesting read. Where did you read about a limit in 5th? 
I have never heard of such a thing before, not that I'm saying there isn't one.

Mind you, I have a stock ecu and have see 158mph before.
Even allowing for the 10mph inaccuracy I have found at that speed when 
measuring with GPS, it still equates just over 145mph. 

I must find an empty road and try harder I guess.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Scott said:


> I must find an empty road and try harder I guess.


I belive Scott that you are talking about a public race track/proving ground, as some one as responsible as you wouldnt dream of encouraging lawbreaking...


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Scott, this is taken from a road test in the 'Nissan Skyline GT-R Limited Edition Extra' book by Brooklands. The test itself is from Motor Australia in 1989. Well, it isn't a test as they don't drive it, its just an article about it so not sure where they got the specifications from.
Anyway, here is the spec from that roadtest

http://www.btinternet.com/~pointless.engineering/skyline/skylineroadtest.jpg


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Matt,

Did I not mention it was on a track?   


Ben,

I've read that book cover to cover, or so I'd thought.  
Obviously I missed a page.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've got the same on my R32 gtr, does anyone happen to know why she's doing it? :nervous:


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

*strange*

Are you running the speedo in Mph using a converter gearbox thing ? 
cokey


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

No I'm in Belgium and thus not using a mph convertor. With my std clocks which go upto 180 kph and the green/yellow wire tot he ecu plugged in she did 185 kph on the clock before the "hard" rev limiter sets in.

With the limiter unplugged she did over 180 kph so I bought a new set of Nismo clocks which go upto 320 kph.
Now when flooring her and going over around 235 kph (thus 145 mph more or less) she just stops just like the ignition is cut.
Doesn't matter if I'm in 4th and about to shift or in fifth gear doing 235 kph.

When I ease off a bit and try again she just stops again at the same speed...
Any ideas?


----------



## Eaze (Jun 19, 2009)

well while were on the subject can anyone tell me how to take off the initial limiter the one preventing going over 112?

im expecting my skyline soon and i would like to adjust that before i even leave the port


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Unplug wire 53 on you ecu, it's a green/yellow wire with a socket about 10cm away from the ecu so you can just unplug it


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've just tried to top her out again with a different ecu which should be a stage 1 ecu.
I don't know much about it but it's taped shut and has the letters "cockpit" on it and doesn't look like my r32 gtr original ecu. 
But the car is still limited to around 230 kph.
So any ideas on how to "free" her up


----------



## carlsworth (Aug 4, 2006)

had my 32 remapped for uk 99 ron when it arrived, and was told the limiter was set at 9600 
they put it down to 8500 for me


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hmm...strange as it doesn't have a rev limiter in the lower gears. Although my bee'r rev limiter is set at 7500 rpm, it's only when I try to go over 235 kph that she just stalls and splutters untill my speed decreases again.


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Interesting read right enough, how high are you guys happy to rev your gtr's?? Is it just me or will this thread turn into a spun shell thread sometime soon?

But out of interest do r34 gtr's have a higher rev limit than say 32's?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I rev her upto 7500 rpm, plenty safe margine left


----------



## fast eddy (Jun 24, 2009)

I think GTR 32's and 33's have a rev limit at 8K which is too high for prolonged use due to the oil delivery problems at high revs. If you are going to rev this high you need an uprated oil pump minimum or an accusump etc.
I know i blew my first R32 up by overrevving it years ago and when rebuilt, i had the limit set at 7300 even though it had a Nismo pump.

Before the engine fatality it pulled 160 on a GPS system on a private road of course.

Eddy


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

The rev limiter isn't at 8000 rpm. It when I go over 240 kph, in fourth gear I can just get to the limiter and the car will stall, and when I go to fifth gear the limiter is still there again at around 240 kph. So it is speed dependant and not rpm wise 

And this annoyes the hell out off me. I know some off you might think I'm crazy driving at those speeds, but we have industial estates around here where nobody comes except to have some fun in the weekend with there cars and bikes.
Same place where I go to unleash my busa... :chuckle:


----------

